# The Northern lights



## dependencies (Oct 13, 2009)

We would like to see the Northern lights during our planned trip to Scotland next year.








Can anyone tell us the most likely time of year and weather  conditions when they might be seen,
and if anyone could recall where they viewed them that might be handy info as well, 
I mean beyond the glare of a city's lighting presumably what else?

thanks Richard


----------



## Belgian (Oct 13, 2009)

*Polar lights*

I thought northern lights where only visible above the polar circle in winter (when it's dark all day).
e.g. Norway: Lofoten, Tromsö, Norland, Lappland.
It is only in a very few occasions northern lights have been seen at lower latitudes. Maybe some times at the Orkneys and Shetlands, but I doubt it.


----------



## dependencies (Oct 13, 2009)

I could be wrong before I start 
but as I understand it somewhere in the highlands of Scotland it has been seen, 
seem to remember they were only visible in certain conditions but cant remember what they might have been


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to see them from N Ireland (E of Derry), usually in the summer around 0300... Solar flares seem to play an important part. Can be visible from as far S as Yorkshire


----------



## dependencies (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone know a  way of best predicting their appearance then 

Thats the trouble with nature, it can't be relied upon....


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 13, 2009)

At times of extreme solar activity is the best chance you have, and, if you;re very quick I read yesterday that there has been a huge solar flare and its heading our way in the next 36 hours! , I looked into driving North 3 years back but the outlook was very poor chance of seeing them, from memory there is a 6 year solar cycle which should mean for the next 3 years they should be reaching a high chance of activity. You don't have to be within the arctic circle to see them at sea level but obviously the nearer the better and its the magnetic pole thats important which is farther South than the geographical one,cold,clear nights are favourite but its still a bit of a lottery, good luck.


----------



## lenny (Oct 13, 2009)

Belgian said:


> I thought northern lights where only visible above the polar circle in winter (when it's dark all day).
> e.g. Norway: Lofoten, Tromsö, Norland, Lappland.
> It is only in a very few occasions northern lights have been seen at lower latitudes. Maybe some times at the Orkneys and Shetlands, but I doubt it.



Hiya Leo, apparently , you get to see the lights from Old Aberdeen, well, it says so in the song

YouTube - The Northern Lights of Old Aberdeen


----------



## 888dee (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it was 3 years ago we were able to see the NL's clearly in dundee, mid winter, about 10pm iirc, 

as said it down to atmospherics and solar activity so purley good luck if you happen to be in the right place at the right time I'm afraid


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Oct 14, 2009)

Back in the 60s  they were visible in Suffolk one summer - I remember them well but not the year.


----------



## dependencies (Oct 14, 2009)

Reckon its one of those things we'd all like to see once in our life


----------



## WillH (Oct 14, 2009)

We very occasionally see them here in Stranraer, thats about as far south as you can get in Scotland.


----------



## n8rbos (Oct 15, 2009)

*northern lights*

soz can't give you a link but if you enter 'the northern lights in moray firth' in google and look down two or three sites theres writing bout the lights click on there and you will find all you need to know bout them


----------



## dependencies (Oct 15, 2009)

oooooh just seen this, I'm of to look those details up now 



ta'


----------



## dependencies (Oct 15, 2009)

"The Far North of Scotland has the same latitude as Moscow (Russia) and Stavenger (Norway) but is more easily accessible. 
It's advantage of Northern latitude along with the complete absence of street lamps mean regular sightings of the Northern lights "Aurora Borealis" With good timing you have a chance of experiencing one of the world's most magnificent natural phenomena: the Northern Lights. 

The Northern night sky dancing with red, yellow, green, blue and violet streamers, arcs and rays. *The best time to see the Northern lights are the crisp, clear winter nights from October through to the end of March between 10 pm and 3 am"*

Thats pretty much the info I was hoping for thanks


----------



## Hirohito (Oct 19, 2009)

*Northern Lights in Scotland.*

In Scotland, the lights appear more often from autumn to spring. They are called in Scots gaelic Fir Chlis which is nimble man or merry dancer. Two places on the mainland are reckoned the best to see them, & they are the furthest point at Dunnet Head, or over on the Moray Firth. Aberdeen was the place when "that" song was written but is now overtaken by "light pollution. Happy hunting !


----------



## MrTreeGoblin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Further South*

Hi all

It's of little help really, but in late October or very early November 2003 I stood with my ex on the beach at Porthtowan in Cornwall and watched the sky filled with the ephemeral glow of the Northern Lights. It would've been about midnight to 2am. Scared the hell out of us to start with - not what you expect to see down here.....

I'm planning a little run around Scotland (especially Skye) this winter - I'd not thought before, must try to see them at the other end of the country!


----------



## hake (Oct 21, 2009)

*Northern Lights*

I have also seen them from Cornwall,dont think it happens to often that far south.I would discribe it as a large curtain of shimmering light.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 21, 2009)

The Department of Communications at Lancaster University has a project to study the Aurora.

You can sign up to a mailing list to get alerts of predicted activity.

See: Welcome to AuroraWatch

AndyC


----------



## maingate (Oct 21, 2009)

hake said:


> I have also seen them from Cornwall,dont think it happens to often that far south.I would discribe it as a large curtain of shimmering light.


Saw them in Cornwall?

Had you been drinking a lot of scrumpy that night?


----------



## Horwendil (Oct 21, 2009)

Back in the seventies I was on deep sea trawlers, fishing off Iceland, North Cape, Russia, Spitzbergen etc, and it is one of the most profound experiences - same as being close to dolphins.
I used to spend as much time as possible watching it when it was visible, changing shapes, changing colours, just amazing. I hope you get to see it one day.


----------



## hake (Oct 21, 2009)

wrong county scumpy is Somerset,probably looks even better from there with or without scumpy,


----------



## dependencies (Oct 21, 2009)

My 'flabber' is utterly 'gasted' I simply had no idea they were visible that far South and shall have to do some further research.
In the meantime Andy I've signed up to Lancasters site thanks


----------



## dependencies (Oct 22, 2009)

'*Aurora borealis

On Wednesday 11 April 2001 at about 2200 hours the aurora borealis could be seen at Lelant in the northern sky over the bay. The display lasted about half an hour. Lelant is at latitude fifty degrees, eleven minutes and it is unusual to see the display this far south. The display was particularly spectacular, the sky having a whitish arc, diffused red patches, then whitish streamers, then red patches again. A photograph of it at Lelant by James Adams was published in the Cornishman of 19 April 2001 and the Western Morning News 21 April 2001. An account by Maxwell Adams is in the St Ives Times and Echo 20 April 2001.

A further aurora borealis was seen in Lelant and its neighbourhood on 30 October 2003. A photograph and account of it is in Cornish world magazine for Winter 2003/2004.*'

source:Natural phenomena at Lelant


----------



## n8rbos (Oct 25, 2009)

well there you go then lol


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 25, 2009)

My missus was a director of that newspaper group and you cann't believe a word they say!!


----------



## dependencies (Oct 25, 2009)

Not found another refference that far South (yet anyway)

Probably a ploy, just like the eclipse a few years back when the south coast bumped up accomodation prices in advance,
And then it clouded over in any event so it was all for nothing,

Serves em' right


----------

